# Possible 2 spots for snapper tomorrow Freeport



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

If weather holds....we don't go if storms are lurking about (like today).


We have a 24' CC with new 300 Suzuki, all safety gear including EPIRBS, SPOT, etc. We may be able to take 2 more out. Likely 30-50 miles out of Freeport. Nonsmokers, non alcohol, fishing and good times only. Gas, bait, ice, etc split costs are usually $150 pp. No return for sea sickness. Text me if interested. 214-681-8637.


----------

